# 89 Years Ago Today



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 23, 2005)

"Hawker was the first ace of the British Commonwealth. An aggressive combat pilot, his motto was "Attack Everything!" Flying a B.E.2c armed with a few bombs and hand grenades, he successfully attacked the Zeppelin shed at Gontrode in April 1915 and was awarded the Distinguished Service Order. Hawker, with assistance from Air Mechanic Ernest Elton, devised a mount for attaching a Lewis gun to the Bristol Scout in June 1915. While testing his invention, he chased off one German aircraft and drove down two others. For this action, he was the first pilot to receive the Victoria Cross for aerial combat. Hawker was killed in one of the longest dogfights of the war. Flying the Airco D.H.2, he engaged an Albatros D.II behind German lines and was shot down by Manfred von Richthofen. Hawker was the Red Baron's eleventh victim."


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Nov 23, 2005)

That guy had some serious guts!


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 23, 2005)

that BE2 c would definitely rate as one scary a/c to dog fight in


----------



## trackend (Nov 23, 2005)

Too right PB. It just so happens I got a shot of one in the IWM the other week


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 23, 2005)

i would think a st christophers medal would be standard equipment on that and i'm not catholic


----------



## evangilder (Nov 23, 2005)

Heck, I would take _any_ religious icon in that thing. Any type of divine intervention would have been welcome!


----------

